# Hummus (Humus) Recipe TNT



## yummyrecipes (Jun 6, 2007)

Probably the best recipe you can find 

250 g  (9 oz) chickpeas, boiled until soft (or use canned) and peeled
4 tablespoons tahini (sesame paste)
1 lemon's juice
6 tablespoons olive oil
300 ml water
1/2 teespoon salt
1/2 teespoon sugar

Garnish:
Olive oil
cayenne pepper or paprika 
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
1 small pomegranate, peeled and weeded out

Put chickpeas in a food processor; mill until it is smooth and flour-like. Add tahini, lemon juice, olive oil, sugar and salt and mix them. Add water and continue mixing untill it gets a runny consistency (nearly same as tahini).

Pour this mixture on to a flat serving dish, and sprinkle the oil smoothly and the cayenne pepper or paprika, pomegranate grains and parsley decoratively on the top before serving.

Note: If your food processor has not enough capacity, divide all the ingredients in two, then follow same steps for each part. Also if you desire a sourish hummus just add more lemon juice.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2007)

looks yummy, yummy.

can you make it into bars?  

j/k, i love hummus.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 6, 2007)

What is 300ml of water


----------



## velochic (Jun 9, 2007)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> What is 300ml of water


300 milliliters of water.  It's the measurement system that the rest of the world outside of the US uses.  

Google Imperial Metric measurement.  I can never remember the exact conversion amounts.

Yummy - looks like a good, classic recipe.  We might try the pomegranate this winter when they are back in season.

ETA:  Here is a fairly handy conversion site, Goodgiver:  >:: World Wide Metric ::<


----------



## SteveP (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll give your recipe a try - sounds like it would go well with fruit.

Traditionally hummus recipes include garlic but not sugar - I would include one medium/large crushed garlic clove with the quantities above and leave out the sugar. This makes it a great dip for corn chips etc.

You can use less water or even no water if you want a less runny hummus. I like mine to be spreadable like soft butter.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 12, 2007)

I can't imagine a hummus recipe without garlic!

Not sure why sugar is in there and also not sure why you'd need to "peel" cooked chick peas.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 12, 2007)

popping the skins off the chickpeas gives a really smooth and yummy hummus.
(not all come off in the cooking, so rub them gently in your hands or squeeze them gently between your fingers.)


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 12, 2007)

IMO hummus should not have sugar in it (unless of course it has gone sour). After all, chickpeas are sweet enough in their natural state.  I do mine with the chickpea skin on.  Garlic is definitely one of the key ingredients.  A sprinkling of paprika adds some kick besides allowing for a more colourful presentation.


----------



## Claire (Jun 13, 2007)

I buy my chick peas canned, then drain and reserve the liquid and use it instead of regular tap water (you'll need less salt if you do this).  Definitely a clove or two of garlic.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 21, 2007)

Yup, garlic is a key ingredient in hummus!  And instead of water, I use yoghurt to thin it out.  I also garnish with olives.


----------



## hookied_up (Oct 12, 2007)

Has to have garlic, and about 1/2 a large onion in the prosessor. I use the canned chick peas and use the "juice" istead of water too! Oh, and and cilantro if I have some on hand.

Never tried it with sugar.


----------



## Mel! (Oct 12, 2007)

I never thought of using pomegranate, as a garnish.
Thanks for that idea.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 12, 2007)

I use water, canned chick peas (they are very smooth after processing), garlic . I use pita chips for dipping.


----------

